
Robinhood increases guardrails on options trading after customer suicide - pseudolus
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/19/robinhood-increases-guardrails-on-options-trading-in-the-wake-of-a-customer-suicide.html
======
totalZero
_He claimed the puts he bought, and the shares sold “should have cancelled
out” but in hindsight, he said he had “no clue” what he was doing._

For anyone reading this, please hedge your puts by trading stock the same way.
Buy put, buy stock. Sell put, sell stock. For example, if you buy a 40-delta
put and you want to hedge the delta, buy 40 shares of stock against it.

If you don't know what "delta" is, then you probably shouldn't be trading
options until you learn about the greeks. The bible for options trading is
_Options Volatility and Pricing_ by Sheldon Natenberg.

